# SI customer service



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

I missed out on the MKII presale so I asked Nick if he had any leftover. He sent me one of the 12 pairs he had left. Easy transaction.
Sorry for anybody who experienced any inconvenience.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

We've had enough of SI's customer service threads, and the topic has been discussed at nauseum.... We don't need another 75 page ****show of BS and nonsense for the mods to have to clean up. Enough already!


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

mmiller said:


> We've had enough of SI's customer service threads, and the topic has been discussed at nauseum.... We don't need another 75 page ****show of BS and nonsense for the mods to have to clean up. Enough already!


:dead_horse:


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

mmiller said:


> We've had enough of SI's customer service threads, and the topic has been discussed at nauseum.... We don't need another 75 page ****show of BS and nonsense for the mods to have to clean up. Enough already!


I didn't ask you to respond .. Mod said to start a new thread so I did.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

mmiller said:


> We've had enough of SI's customer service threads, and the topic has been discussed at nauseum.... We don't need another 75 page ****show of BS and nonsense for the mods to have to clean up. Enough already!


+2

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Hysterical. lol


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

dsquared said:


> I didn't ask you to respond .. Mod said to start a new thread so I did.


No worry's
Just so you no, there's a thread or two already about some of SI's actions of the past so no sense in starting another. 

The latest thing was just another in a series of similar type behavior that Nick has been known to do. Most people already no and understand who Nick is, and how he can behaves at any given time, but if you're new here just no that he can do some very childish things from time to time. Personally i honestly thought he was past that phase of his life, otherwise i wouldn't have preordered from him, but i was wrong.

I'm glad you got your TM65 mkII they seem like very good drivers, I hope they serve you well. 

This may be a better thread on the topic if you want to discuss it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/274362-stereo-integrity-discussion.html


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

My experience with Nick and his customer service has been posted twice elsewhere, both times deleted IIRC, but regardless, my experience wasn't bad. I'll admit, it seems he's got a short fuse and is quick to take anything said VERY personally (weather whatever was said had any ill intent or not), and then goes on a little rant and begins refunding customers and black listing them. Doesn't seem very professional, but I see little hope of him changing his ways. I mean most people tend to be set in their ways, it's just the way people are. 

If it doesn't effect sales in a dramatic way, then he'll probably never decide and commit to change. 

I've been a member on here long enough to see that it's a gamble to buy his equipment, but have also seen much to suggest he makes some pretty decent stuff for a reasonable price. I took a gamble with him multiple times and, be it luck or whatever, all seemed to go smoothly.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Weigel21 said:


> My experience with Nick and his customer service has been posted twice elsewhere, both times deleted IIRC, but regardless, my experience wasn't bad. I'll admit, it seems he's got a short fuse and is quick to take anything said VERY personally (weather whatever was said had any ill intent or not), and then goes on a little rant and begins refunding customers and black listing them. Doesn't seem very professional, but I see little hope of him changing his ways. I mean most people tend to be set in their ways, it's just the way people are.
> 
> If it doesn't effect sales in a dramatic way, then he'll probably never decide and commit to change.
> 
> I've been a member on here long enough to see that it's a gamble to buy his equipment, but have also seen much to suggest he makes some pretty decent stuff for a reasonable price. I took a gamble with him multiple times and, be it luck or whatever, all seemed to go smoothly.


You're right.

I bought a number of things from him also BMIV, Mag 3, TM65, M25... only kept the M25s, when i crossed them high enough and they sound great to my ears.
IIRC i had a problem with the first TM65's order also he never replied to any emails back then ether, but he got them sent out eventually.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

So lets try a new experiment. Everybody knows a few have had issues. Ok, got it.
However if you can't think of or don't want to discuss anything positive then simply don't look at this thread or respond to any quotes in this thread. Easy enough. Just because someone has a good experience doesn't mean others need to come in and start making sure everyone knows again that they are not happy. 

I love my 25s, 65s and 24s. No issues. 
Btw, I just got my 65s in and eq'd and now I have got to get rattled out. I have them crossed at 30 per nicks suggestion and this pulled the bass up front. 
I have been through 3 sets of component set ups and have not been able to get close to where I am now.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Iamsecond said:


> So lets try a new experiment. Everybody knows a few have had issues. Ok, got it.
> However if you can't think of or don't want to discuss anything positive then simply don't look at this thread or respond to any quotes in this thread. Easy enough. Just because someone has a good experience doesn't mean others need to come in and start making sure everyone knows again that they are not happy.
> 
> I love my 25s, 65s and 24s. No issues.
> ...


Then shouldn't this thread have been named "Only *GOOD* SI Customer Service"? Guess someone better start another thread.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Iamsecond said:


> So lets try a new experiment. Everybody knows a few have had issues. Ok, got it.
> However if you can't think of or don't want to discuss anything positive then simply don't look at this thread or respond to any quotes in this thread. Easy enough. Just because someone has a good experience doesn't mean others need to come in and start making sure everyone knows again that they are not happy.
> 
> I love my 25s, 65s and 24s. No issues.
> ...


Soooo... no one's allowed to post their review unless it's positive? Interesting

Ps, if you have to cross your mid bass at 30 to get the up front bass illusion, you are doing something severely wrong

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shhhh, your gonna get deleted again


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

capea4 said:


> Shhhh, your gonna get deleted again


Your snide remark is not appreciated. I don't take sides as you imply. The problem is that people don't seem to understand where to post their opinions. I advised to make a dedicated thread for people who want to discuss this topic, finally someone did. So long as there's not any personal attacks, rude comments or OT rambling this thread will remain complete.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have the opportunity to hear Nick's car next month. Hopefully he has a good tune on it that will leave a good impression for the trained ears that will be in and out of it while he's there. I honestly wish him nothing but good luck. I'm sure all his years of producing speakers have left him jaded. Haters will do that to you. Not trying to take up for the guy because I don't condone childish behavior in situations where you really need to be professional. Just keep in mind that there are two sides to every story. And some people are a lot more sensitive than others. I personally get in trouble from time to time because I'm nearly unoffendable and forget that those around me might need to be talked to with a heavy filter and kid gloves. We're all different in our own way and that makes the world as interesting as it is


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Iamsecond said:


> So lets try a new experiment. Everybody knows a few have had issues. Ok, got it.
> However if you can't think of or don't want to discuss anything positive then simply don't look at this thread or respond to any quotes in this thread. Easy enough. Just because someone has a good experience doesn't mean others need to come in and start making sure everyone knows again that they are not happy.
> 
> I love my 25s, 65s and 24s. No issues.
> ...


Do you even think for a split second that you are getting anything good out of the drivers crossing them that low? The only thing you are getting is tons of distortion.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Do you even think for a split second that you are getting anything good out of the drivers crossing them that low? The only thing you are getting is tons of distortion.


Yeah, with good sub to midbass transition with the help of time alignment and phase I don't see any need to cross a 6.5" below 70ish.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Who's Nick


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I moved this to the Member Reviews section


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nick is the owner of Stereo Integrity. I don't know him personally, but he seemed like a pretty decent guy when I talked to him over the phone a couple times when trying to resolve a potential issue I had with the set of M25's I bought. They arrived with the box a little crushed and torn open. The protective plastic covering for the wiring had been pulled from the housing of the tweeters. I contacted Nick and he said he'd submit a claim to Fedex. Unfortunately, he kinda forgot. Nevertheless, when I contacted him a second time, he promptly apologized and said he'd ship out replacements along with a return shipping label, which he followed through with as said. Some may have gotten all bent out of shape with this lengthy warranty claim, especially if they had any sort of deadline to install the tweeters. I myself made it clear up front that I was in no hurry, so I can't and won't hold it against him for letting it slip his mind. After all, I still haven't wired up the replacement set, just opened them to ensure they looked correct.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah, with good sub to midbass transition with the help of time alignment and phase I don't see any need to cross a 6.5" below 70ish.


yeah x2 on that for sure, but here we are off on a tangent. Skizer's fault.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

But some may not want or have room for a sub, so a mid that can play down below 50hz may be just what some are looking for, IDK. Seems like asking a lot IMO, but if they can do it, then that's impressive.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Interesting to hear the responses. I was just experimenting and playing around with different settings. So cool to hear I am wrong with no questions about why its set like this or what I am learning. Interestingly enough there are general guidelines about settings but alas they are not hard and fast as each vehicle has a different set of sonic issues and people have different levels of commitment financially and time wise. Also, if everything is exactly as stated I would hate to hear you guys at a meet as you all have different settings and different set ups. I really enjoy audio and I like to be around people who do the same. 
Also, I have turned off my subs to see how these 65s are and they are pretty impressive. Again, just experimenting in case others would like to have something that gives bass, mid-bass and mid if they can't or don't have room for a sub. There is nothing wrong with that. So I guess I am crazy by turning off my sub and crossing these at 30. I will raise them back up when I put the sub back in. 

But I like it and I love these 65s.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

No I get it if you don't have a sub. But, if you don't, ...

Maybe if they can play that low to such acclaim they are a great "gentle slope" candidate, I must say I believe in the gentle slope concept for HP. So that's great. No doubt whatsoever these are great drivers at the current price point.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

By gentile slope what do you mean? Are you saying like 12 db at 50 ish in order to play down to 30ish


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Iamsecond said:


> By gentile slope what do you mean? Are you saying like 12 db at 50 ish in order to play down to 30ish


Yes I mean restricting to 12 or even 6 on HP, even if you need another steep xover lower to guard against compression/heat.

EDIT: Again I am assuming here a sub is being used. If there's nothing below the speaker we're crossing over the gentle slope concept isn't really a concept at all. 

I think, if a sub is being used, good low performance of the midbass can be used with a gentle slope to get good blending properties without the lows polluting the 500-1000 range where this driver should really shine.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually switched mine from 31.5 to 40 hz not to get "up front bass" but because they sound good like that. I like drums. They do drums well.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I bet they do. No doubt.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll have the opportunity to hear Nick's car next month. Hopefully he has a good tune on it that will leave a good impression for the trained ears that will be in and out of it while he's there. I honestly wish him nothing but good luck. I'm sure all his years of producing speakers have left him jaded. Haters will do that to you. Not trying to take up for the guy because I don't condone childish behavior in situations where you really need to be professional. Just keep in mind that there are two sides to every story. And some people are a lot more sensitive than others. I personally get in trouble from time to time because I'm nearly unoffendable and forget that those around me might need to be talked to with a heavy filter and kid gloves. We're all different in our own way and that makes the world as interesting as it is


i like your way of thinking/looking at the world,


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

LaserSVT said:


> I actually switched mine from 31.5 to 40 hz not to get "up front bass" but because they sound good like that. I like drums. They do drums well.


I'll try that tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion and your experience


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I had my first transaction as a Stereo Integrity customer back around 2009 or so. My most recent transaction was last week. Through that long of a time span I have bought far more drivers than I care to admit. Through it all I have always had nothing but positive interactions with Nick and his company. I'll cut off the unbiased portion of this here. And to be fair I want it mentioned that several years ago I ended up becoming friends with Nick and now will be competing (again) under the Team Stereo Integrity banner. So yes, there is personal bias coming from me. But even before we became friends I had nothing but good experiences as a customer. 

I know that not everyone has had the same experiences as I have. But if you haven't done business with Stereo Integrity and are wondering if it's a safe bet, I would urge you to give them a shot. You simply can't beat the quality of the product at the prices he's charging. Just wanted to throw my .02 cents in and hope that it will be beneficial to someone out there.

Cheers


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

tell us about your system please.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Iamsecond said:


> tell us about your system please.


Sorry if I seem thick, but... Was that question directed at me?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep, apparently I missed with my aim but I'm getting better. Lol,


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL!! No worries. The final details are just now forming up as the sponsorships are confirmed. But here's what I can tell you for sure:

2013 Rav4 Limited
Tweeters: MT-25
Mids: Prototype Stereo Integrity 3"
Midbass: TM65 MKII
Subs: BM MKIV (until there are a pair of the MKV prototypes available to ship)
Amps: Helix
DSP: Helix

Doing a direct USB HD audio line in to the Helix DSP unit and skipping the mess of an aftermarket head unit. Day to day listening, bluetooth, and Nav will be from the factory head to the Helix DSP on input 1. Judging will be done via the USB direct in making use of the DAC in the Helix DSP on input 2.

I haven't competed since winning the California state title in MECA Modified class in 2010, so I will have a lot of work to do in order to be competitive again. But I feel that I'm off to a very good start with some excellent equipment. This whole venture wouldn't have been possible without motivation from Nick at Stereo Integrity to get me to come back from hiatus. I told him that I would compete again when he could supply me with every driver I would need for the entire system. He can now do that so I was all too happy to bust out my credit card. As per usual the transaction was flawless and the drivers arrived ahead of schedule. I was running Stereo Integrity BM subs during the 2010 season with EXCELLENT results.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Why have I not gotten a set of these prototypes!?!?!?!

We are looking at removing the Focal KRX3 from the Mark in favor of the SI woofers and tweeters after comparing the two and seeing the SIs are not only louder but much more precise. We were trying to figure out whos mids to use and now I hear about these? I need a pair Nick!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Why have I not gotten a set of these prototypes!?!?!?!
> 
> We are looking at removing the Focal KRX3 from the Mark in favor of the SI woofers and tweeters after comparing the two and seeing the SIs are not only louder but much more precise. We were trying to figure out whos mids to use and now I hear about these? I need a pair Nick!


I don't even have them yet. Hell, Nick doesn't even have them yet. I have just received the details of what's to come. Which works for me since the build is just getting started.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Generally I don't like to be critical of someone's business, time to time everyone makes mistakes so why bring it up. But on the other hand when poor customer service happens repeatedly by a company, I don't think it does anyone any favors to ignore it. Also some criticism CAN help the company look at how they could possibly make their customer service better, which in turn makes their company better.

That said, Stereo Integrity Customer service in my opinion is about as bad as It gets. I've witnessed him repeatedly overreact and treat his customers very poorly over the years. That doesn't mean that Nick can't be a nice guy, or that you can't have a very trouble free experience purchasing from him, it just means that purchasing from Nick can be a little bit of a gamble, especially if a problem arises. 


*CS Problem #1,* They miss pre-order fulfilments fairly consistently. Just about every preorder i've seen them do in the last 3-4 years has had issues of skipped orders. Many times people have to remind him of their order. Just last week another guy had to point out that his preorder from last September was never sent. 

*CS Problem #2,* is they also have a hard time responding to Emails, So much so that people feel they have to post in the related thread that they sent a Email. Honestly this seems like the best way to get him to respond to your email. I know i've sent 4 emails that went unanswered on this last preorder. It was only when i posted that i emailed him that he found any of them. 

It's a small company and we're conditioned to expect type of service in lieu of getting a quality product at a "lower than expected price". The trade off is kind of accepted. No one is perfect, and that type of poor customer service alone is not really a big deal, as long as Stereo Integrity handles the mistake professionally and in the end they make it right.

Which leads me to the biggest issue I have with Stereo Integrity's CS.
*CS Problem # 3*. How they handle some of their mistakes. 
The last order I made with stereo Integrity had five mistakes. 
1, He skipped my order once in first week in January,
2. He missed 3 emails i sent over first two week period in February, 
3, He gave me bad info in our phone conversation. (telling me he already found the problem and took care of it.)
4, The next week he gave me a specific date and failed to send the order on that date as promised.
5, Then again failed to respond to another Email. 

I'd say five mistakes on one order is Bad, But that's nothing compared to how Nick handles his mistakes. Instead of owning his mistakes and making it right, Nick handles his five mistakes by canceling the pre-order, Stating, i could re-order them, at full price, if i still want them, and returns the preorder money that he held for over 7 months. 

Where i come from this is beyond bad customer service. And it's just one of many examples of Stereo Integrity's poor customer service. So for me, Stereo Integrity's customer service is a big fail. Hopefully one day they will learn from their mistakes, and improve their customer service to be as good as some of their speakers. Until then...


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fish I get it, and I will say that your feedback, that of others, and other factors have turned me off from SI. They aren't that inexpensive, there are alot of other good options out there below this price point that will arrive next week (even from international dealers), I'm not going to wait months for my mids, and email tag is not a game I appreciate, especially when my money is already spent. BUT, it is a dead horse, you did get refunded, etc.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Can nothing positive be said without the same repetitive ad nauseam posts coming up. We get it, again and again. 
The beauty of car audio is the diversity of products and brands. i think si is a steal at these points but that's all relative and subjective.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

1fishman, your 1 through 5 list is cherry picked at best and needs to be noted in here. You complained about a couple day delay in a sent product on the forum and refused to send me an email, or call, about your order after I requested either of the latter. I do not frequent the forums enough to use them as _the_ source of communication to customers. Emails are easier and more reiliable to keep track of transactions, which is why I do not have PM's on here. You were refunded. I did not keep your money and refuse to send you product. I refunded you 100%.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Should at least be paying interest on the loan lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> Can nothing positive be said without the same repetitive ad nauseam posts coming up. We get it, again and again.
> The beauty of car audio is the diversity of products and brands. i think si is a steal at these points but that's all relative and subjective.


That's literally the definition of a review.

I won't buy anything from SI because my initial interaction with Nick was rather unprofessional.

Since then I've seen the same behavior repeating over the years. It's his prerogative how he chooses to run his business. I just don't agree with it.

The latest interaction with 1fishman was pretty juvenile... but again... his business.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

how this guy even has people that back him and is even still allowed to operate on this forum baffles me. are you all turning a blind eye so long as your buying experience is a good one? does others experiences not matter to you?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Skizer you are right, but your cat just doesn't care. I don't know how else to explain it. The information is out there.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> 1fishman, *your 1 through 5 list is cherry picked at best and needs to be noted in here.* You complained about a couple day delay in a sent product on the forum *and refused to send me an email,* or call, about your order after I requested either of the latter. I do not frequent the forums enough to use them as _the_ source of communication to customers. Emails are easier and more reiliable to keep track of transactions, which is why I do not have PM's on here. You were refunded. I did not keep your money and refuse to send you product. I refunded you 100%.


1 through 5 are facts. Ether they're true, or they're false, please point out what's not true.

1, He skipped my order once in first week in January,
2. He missed 3 emails i sent over first two week period in February, 
3, He gave me bad info in our phone conversation. (telling me he already found the problem and took care of it.)
4, The next week he gave me a specific date and failed to send the order on that date as promised.
5, Then again failed to respond to another Email.

I'll help you here. 
Here's all our related correspondents, before you canceled my order and went back on your word. 


*************************************

1-4-17 post 516 


RRizz said:


> Order # 1617 is stoked to get a fedex shipping email. Should have these honeys in my hands tomorrow.


1-5-17 post 525 


1fishman said:


> Hum,,, i'm #1616 and haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully i'll hear something soon.


2-2-17 post 586 


1fishman said:


> Looks like they could be shipping a bit out of order. I ordered before RRizz and still haven't heard anything. I hate to bother folks but I'll have to shoot them an email if i don't hear something soon.


2-2-17 post 589 
*


Electrodynamic said:



Please do bother me! I hate missing an order. Email me with the situation and your order number, name, etc, so I can look it up quickly.

Click to expand...

 *

2-6-17 post 601 


1fishman said:


> Email sent Friday on order #SI 1616, purchased 07-13-16, Roland Jacques
> yourfishman AT yahoo DOT com


2-10-17 post 632 


1fishman said:


> I'm not sure you're getting my emails. trying to find out the status of my order.
> 
> Sent you an Email last week and two emails this week, with no reply. Two were sent to [email protected] and one sent to [email protected].
> 
> ...


2-10-17 post 635 
*


Electrodynamic said:



Thanks for posting all of your info. My apologies for not seeing / replying to your emails but I just sent you an email. I found your order and will get it packed tomorrow so it will be picked up on Monday. 

Click to expand...

 *

2-10-17 post 638 


1fishman said:


> :thumbsup:


apx. 2-16-17 Post 661 


1fishman said:


> Another week goes by,,, and still nothing
> order # SI 1616
> 
> 1617 got his 5 weeks ago.
> ...


aprx 2-17-17 post 665 
*


Electrodynamic said:



Instead of posting on this forum and not contacting us directly I can refund your purchase. You choose. Order # posted or not.

Click to expand...

 *

aprx 2-17-17 post 669 


1fishman said:


> I sent you 2 emails this week before i posted, I also sent 2 emails last week and 1 the week before. I have not received any reply to any of my emails, not one reply.The only thing you've replied to was my post here from last week. You said you found my order and were sending them last Monday.
> 
> My time is limited because i'm dealing with a illness myself, i only have a few good hours a day right now> So if you would just reply to my emails and let me know when i could expect my speakers it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


aprx 2-17-17 post 677 


1fishman said:


> Ok so i'm confused, why did you refund me? Did you not receive any of my Emails?
> If not id' like figure out why, maybe something i did wrong.
> I didn't want a refund. I just want to know when i could expect my speakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's my thought on this as I have zero involvement minus purchasing several items from SI. This isn't a personal, if a customer paid for his/her gear send it to them. I have dealt with people business wise where we had no love for each other, but we both respected the business at hand. It's crazy that if you pay for something and that payment is acknowledged, you can't get what's paid for delivered...


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

A review is one thing to tell about your experience or product either good or bad. But, my point is it's tiring to see the same thing over and over and over. I think everyone understands the issue. Its not going to change nor is it going to change anything. As a matter of fact because what you see here, companies do not allow multiple reviews from the same email due to people doing what's happening here.
Its about perspective. For example, I recently contracted with a local businessman to do some metal work for my wife's antique business. He blew two deadlines which he set and then got mad at me because I called the day after the deadlines to make sure it was done and to go get the pieces. I never contacted him until after the deadlines and he said I was manipulating his business and I was harassing him by the frequency of my contacts. Go figure. It caused me a lot of time and I had to drive 9 hours to go get a sheet of metal to cut and fabricate myself. But the point of this is to say this...
This guy is one of the best in the metal fab business
His work is second to none
He is highly recommended 
Would I ever trust him or use him for anything again, NO!
But I do not feel the need to discuss the entire thing every time someone say something about their experience. I am sure the company who got their custom stuff that was sitting in his bay when I got there was ecstatic when they got their stuff. 
Ultimately, this debacle lead me to three metal fab guys who do just as good of work and they are less expensive and closer to me. 
We can back Nick because we want to. If something like this happened then I would just do business else where and move on. 
We can agree to disagree.
But I must ask, if this is how you feel why do you still want the speakers and why do you still want to do business with si. If you didn't, this would have stopped by now.
So flame on and let the fun begin lol.

But lets do some math. 100 sets of 65s, sold out and 2 unhappy people. 100 happy campers. That's why people back si. People are going to have a bad experience here and there but people have been buying si stuff for years and will continue. I know I will be buying more in the future.


----------

